# Jail doesn't start at boot



## chigurh (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have 2 jails on my box, during boot 1 jail starts and other lags.


```
Configuring jails:
.
Starting jails:
 cf.BSD.biz
.
.
sleep: 
about 0 second(s) left out of the original 1

Script /etc/rc.d/jail running
sleep: 
about 0 second(s) left out of the original 1

Script /etc/rc.d/jail running
Script /etc/rc.d/jail interrupted
```

I can start the second jail after boot -
`# /etc/rc.d/jail start cfenginemaster`

```
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: cfm.BSD.biz.
```
`# jls` shows -

```
JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  10.0.0.20       cf.BSD.biz                    /home/apogee/jails/cfengine
     2  10.0.0.21       cfm.BSD.biz                   /home/apogee/jails/cfenginemaster
```

How do I get both jails to start at boot?

Best!


----------



## gkontos (Aug 5, 2012)

It would help if you could show us your rc.conf.


----------



## chigurh (Aug 5, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> It would help if you could show us your rc.conf.



Here is /etc/rc.conf

```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="cfengine cfenginemaster" 
jail_cfengine_rootdir="/home/apogee/jails/cfengine"
jail_cfengine_hostname="cf.BSD.biz"
jail_cfengine_ip="10.0.0.20"
jail_cfengine_devfs_enable="YES" 
jail_cfengine_devfs_ruleset="system"
jail_cfengine_procfs_enable="YES"
jail_cfengine_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_cfengine_stop="/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown"
jail_cfenginemaster_rootdir="/home/apogee/jails/cfenginemaster"
jail_cfenginemaster_hostname="cfm.BSD.biz"
jail_cfenginemaster_ip="10.0.0.21"
jail_cfenginemaster_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_cfenginemaster_devfs_ruleset="system"
jail_cfenginemaster_procfs_enable="YES"
jail_cfenginemaster_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_cfenginemaster_stop="/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown"
```


----------



## gkontos (Aug 5, 2012)

All you need is:


```
jail_list="cfengine"
jail_enable="YES"
jail_cfengine_rootdir="/home/apogee/jails/"cfengine"
jail_cfengine_hostname="cfengine"
jail_cfengine_interface="XXX"
jail_cfengine_ip="10.0.0.2"
jail_cfengine_devfs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## chigurh (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It works now.


----------

